# Pups first day



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I decided to take my 11 month old choc. lab out opening morning after being unsure if he was ready but i figured what the hell. I joined a retriever club this summer to try to get some help as a first time dog owner/trainer and for the grounds and birds available. It took my dog forever to get him to reliably fetch dummies and couldn't get him to fetch a duck for the life of me.

beg. of shooting hours saturday the first bird i shoot is a teal at 10 yards with 3" 2's through a drake killer choke so he got crushed to say the least, but it landed in some really thick tall cat tails behind me instead of in the water like the rest of the birds that morning. I release remmy and he went sniffing around, i couldn't tell if he knew what he was looking for. After prob close to a minute I turn around and see a flock coming in so i get down so my friends can get at em. When the shooting was done i looked to my side to see remmy with the teal. What a great feeling.

He blew away any expectations I was was trying not to have for the rest of the day. He made some retrieves on cripples and dead ducks blowing away from him well over 100 yards, and didn't give up on a wounded greenie that kept diving on him and he ended up getting it.

Just had to share this with you guys because its a great feeling and now i know i'm in trouble because i was already overly obsessed with waterfowling before i had a dog out working with me.

Thanks to anyone on the site who helped answer dog questions especially hydro for the PM's with help when i was getting really frustrated with the training.

:beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

That is a great story nothing like the smell of wet dog and burnt gunpowder hunt on !!!

Remember with a dog you only have a short time to make a lifetime of memories .

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Labs are wonderful dogs no doubt about it.

I'm amazed at how many people name their dog Remmy or some variant of it.

I guess I'll have to name my next pup "uggie"


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like the "light came on" for your friend. Just keep him in birds and he will be a finished dog in February.

The dog is young... expect some mistakes. Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Bob, you might consider calling the next one Axel. That way when it messes up, you can vent and "mispronounce" his name and the pup won't know you just bad mouthed him! :run:


----------

